# تصميم قالب الكهرباء على Mastercam X4



## حمدى 12 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




تصميم قالب الكهرباء على Mastercam X4​

































رابط الملف تصميم قالب

http://www.mediafire.com/?jz4ucnjcvuj


مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:


​


----------



## سعد المغربي (2 أغسطس 2010)

اخوي حمدي اذا ممكن تحط الفيديو مره ثانيه لان الوصله خلص وقتها والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

اخوكك سعد الشعرة


----------

